# ADA Aquasoil Amazonia on sale!



## maxwellag (Mar 30, 2012)

Hi guys, I just thought I'd let you know that the new Aquasoil Amazonia is on sale for $30. It's normally about $45.
http://www.adana-usa.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=76_12_21&products_id=680


----------



## tropicalmackdaddy (Mar 7, 2012)

I thought the price was RAISED from $28 to $30? I feel like its always been thirty......if not im bout to order some


----------



## Curt_914 (Oct 6, 2007)

It seems to me that it has been 30 for a while from Aquaforest. I know Aqua design group has been around 45 for a while now. An I think They just got a new container in in the last couple months as well. I will be ordering from them in a month or so personaly.

Curt


----------



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

That's the regular price at AquaForest. Their prices are lower on many ada items.


----------



## maxwellag (Mar 30, 2012)

Guys, I found out why the price is so low. Shipping costs around $16 for one bag. ADG's 9l bag is $45 with free shipping, so ADG still has the best deal.


----------



## homemadepopcorn (Mar 19, 2012)

Well thats a downer.


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)

I ordered this on the 5th and I'm still waiting. They say 4 - 7 days, but for Alaska I'm expecting 10 to get here.

Products
------------------------------------------------------
1 x Power Sand Special-S (2 liters) (104-011) = $22.00
1 x Aqua Soil - New Amazonia (9 liters) - Powder (104-041) = $43.00
1 x Aqua Soil - New Amazonia (9 liters) - Normal (104-021) = $30.00
------------------------------------------------------
Sub-Total: $95.00
United States Postal Service (Parcel Post (4 - 7 days)): $42.49
Sales Tax: $0.00
Total: $137.49

This is going in my New Fluval LED Edge for future S+ CRS


----------



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

maxwellag said:


> Guys, I found out why the price is so low. Shipping costs around $16 for one bag. ADG's 9l bag is $45 with free shipping, so ADG still has the best deal.


Good catch... unless you're combining shipping with a bigger purchase, the prices are the same ($14 shipping with UPS to WA). 

I did get a good deal on the new 45cm Aquasky through AFA though. $75 less than ADG was quoting.


----------



## milesm (Apr 4, 2006)

maxwellag said:


> Guys, I found out why the price is so low. Shipping costs around $16 for one bag. ADG's 9l bag is $45 with free shipping, so ADG still has the best deal.


i was just was on adg's site. shipping is not free. they allow for store pickup (free), but shipping to any other residential address requires UPS shipping fees. adna ships via USPS, at much lower rates.


----------

